# Clic tactile sur Magic Mouse



## Grivius (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais activer le clic tactile sur la Magic Mouse. Je sais qu'Apple ne le propose pas de base, mais existe-t-il peut être un soft pour faire ça ?

Merci d'avance,
Grivius.


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

BetterTouchTool


----------



## Grivius (19 Décembre 2009)

Parfais c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait !


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2010)

Grivius a dit:


> Parfais c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait !


Bonjour,

Je peine un peu avec ce logiciel.

J'ai pu, grace a l'aide d'un genereux donateur prénommé Luc, activer cette fonction.
Et ça marche ! Trop bien !

Souvent, en glissant ma fleche au-dessus de la liste de mes emails pour aller activer autre chose, sans que je "tape", ça ouvre des emails au passage et ça me fait perdre celui que j'avais fini par retrouver et selectionné.

Ca pourrait etre un exces de sensibilité. En fait je n'arrive pas a retrouver le chemin pour aller regler ça, et la fois ou j'y étais parvenu, les commandes ne m'avaient pas semblées tres claires.
Qui pourrait me donner une petite poussette s'il vous plait ?


----------



## eldison (5 Novembre 2010)

Bon je sais pas si ma réaction (si tardive) à bien lieu d'être mais je la tente quand même ^^

Pour tous ce qui est de gérer sa Magic Mouse et de son tactile j'utilise MagicPrefs


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2010)

eldison a dit:


> Bon je sais pas si ma réaction (si tardive) à bien lieu d'être mais je la tente quand même ^^
> 
> Pour tous ce qui est de gérer sa Magic Mouse et de son tactile j'utilise MagicPrefs



Merci Eldison,

Je vais essayer parce qu'avec BTT je n'arrive pas à reduire la sensibilité, ça devient trop agaçant 

Je viens d'aller au bout de ton lien et ça m'inspire une question : est-ce que quelqu'un a dejà expliqué pourquoi  à part quelques illustres exceptions tout de même (VLC par exemple) la majorité des softs pratiques nait apparemment du génie des anglophones  .


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2010)

Pas mieux malheureusement, le "tap" unique sur la souris est déconseillé.

Y a t-il un moyen de diminuer la sensiblité du tap unique avec BTT 

D'avance merci


----------

